# Found a solution for smelly leaky gas



## tiredofibs469 (Dec 18, 2013)

Recently, I visited this site www.gasrelief.com which allows for online consultation. Their solution was simple (use of an indian herb everyday) and within 2 weeks there is no smelly gas for the first time in my life. Urge all of you to try it.

Thanks and Regards!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What is the name of the herb? There are a lot of herbs used for medicine in India.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Is this real or someone trying to make money? Ive spent so much on fake medicine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The website the OP mentioned requires you to pay before you can take their questionaire and be told which remedy to take. I don't know if they sell the supplements, but they do sell the information.

http://www.muralimanohar.com/Articles,%20English/Diseases%20and%20Conditions/Gas%20Intestinal.htm lists the typical Indian herbal remedies for gas.


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

Seems to be a scam .


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Where do i put my credit card information? do you need my social security number as well?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

is it corrispamder?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The OP does have what seems to be real posts, so at this point I'm thinking they may have used the service and found it helpful. I just think people need to know it is a pay to use site before deciding to visit or not.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

If he actually find it out then he should name it. however, his information about 2 weeks is right. I told many ppls about this period. so many two weeks in ppls who have been cured imply something behind that number, but all of you just came up with your own theories and ignore it


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

Maria Slan said:


> If he actually find it out then he should name it. however, his information about 2 weeks is right. I told many ppls about this period. so many two weeks in ppls who have been cured imply something behind that number, but all of you just came up with your own theories and ignore it


you came up with your own theory about parasites and ignored proof posted by others that they didn't have parasites. now youre saying people are ignoring you for mentioning a healing process can occur with a 2 week time period without mentioning what this healing process is. im starting to think insanity is one of our symptoms.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

I am not the fan of your theory so please accept it. I am here, to find the solution for my sickness. I reminded that detail for your benefits.

You dont have any proof that you dont have parasite cause even the doctors will tell you that you ALWAYS have parasite in your body. ( I dont know where did you study then, but this is basic biology)

and if you spending your 5s to google you should figure out that parasite like roundworm lay their eggs around anus not in the feces as you have been tested so far by that way.

I only ignored you - who said you dont have parasite without any addition proof, and another case - insist he dont have parasite, even though he confirmed that he has itchiness around the anus everyday, blamed it on his hemorrhoid and after i explained, gave me the answer: No, I cannot have parasite, if I have, my doctor would tell me. ( Damn. if he believed doctor so much, why he dont believe their word that he was crazy 1st).

Depend on your case, yes, it s so clear that insanity is a symptom, westr.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i also said i use an antifungal cream which prevents discharge and stops a lot of the itching, therefore i have a fungal infection, thats evidence. something which was designed to cure a problem is helping me a great deal, therefore i am suffering from this problem. it may not be the beginning and end of the problem but its a fact that i have it, its highly likely to be part of the overall lg/fbo problem due to the location. you should accept this and consider you too could be suffering from some kind of fungal problem. maybe everyone has an internal fungal problem and mine has just got more external symptoms. we should all be taking clues from each other. you have no evidence of a parasitic infection, its something youve read that you like and are now trying to push on everyone regardless of anyone elses experiences, intuition, or previous cures.

if you were prescribed something that targets parasites specifically and it helps you in some way then that would be evidence, then we would all pay attention.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Why you so sure that I dont have any proof? I felt a lot of things moving around that area and got itchiness everyday, (mainly in the evening, or at night 4~5am). I did enema and saw by my own eyes many worms. I also use cream and it reduced my problems (any cream is ok, not only antifungal cream). The mechanism of that thing is they lay eggs around anus thus if you put cream here, all of those eggs cannot stick to your anus but later go out with feces when you have BM. You can google and figure out this is a regular method treating pinworm.

I have read a lot that you have never seen. 2/3 of those cases you saw for MRI theory is figured out by me and later shared, dont make any assumption. And those things I have read also experience from cured ppls.

The reason why I didnot share these experience mainly because I dont have time to play around anymore, and after sharing, ppls like you, always criticize us, mainly because you want a fancy theory for your sickness, not something so normal. I saw the man spent his time to explain about garlic enema being laugh at rudely, the girl who said she stop sugar foods and got cured being ignore rudely thus, of course, I have learn by myself that should not mess with ppls like you. At last, I have been cured 2 times after being reinfect in my current conditions now, and my country is not the same as your country, we do not depend on doctors, beside westerner doctors, we have Chinese herbs, North Vietnam herbs and South Vietnam herbs. We could buy medicine without prescriptions everyday. Your westerner medicine is not work 100%, this have been confirmed by many ppls on over the world and by me ( after 7 rounds of zentel, I still found parasite in my enema ) so stop thinking about it as a proof.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Community manager hat here. Can we stop with the bickering. on this or any other thread.

If you find people whose ideas you do not like please use the ignore feature so you do not have to see there words rather than take over other people's threads with your disputes.

FWIW there is a difference between this worked for me, and I have proof this works for everyone (or even a statistically/scientifically significant portion of everyone in a study). N of 1 data is interesting but is an anecdote no matter how well it worked for you personally.

Please allow different peoples and different individuals to have different paths and if you cannot stand to see anyone ever disagree with you or discuss the merits of your ideas (what are the pros and cons of that approach or mentions something that is not your approach on your thread, or anywhere on the board) then posting on message boards may not be for you. I may suggest starting a blog (there are a lot of good free blogging systems out there) where you can control exactly how you allow other people to respond to you or if they are allowed to respond at all.

If you see someone being bullied, harassed, demeaned, belittled, or see another argument over who has the "only answer" to IBS please hit the report button rather than bickering about it on the board. It takes away from the discussion to have these fights going on and it makes people much less likely to read anything you say or take anything you say seriously.

and yes I know sometimes I need to take my own advice.  It is possible for people with different ideas to discuss them without it becoming a fight.

Should the bickering continue on this thread it will be locked, moving to another thread to continue the spat may get you a temporary suspension.

I know IBS makes us all a bit irritable, but please remember this is a support board for ALL the different and unique ways we deal with this disease, not for one person to win and everyone to agree they have the one and only answer and everyone must do it their way or not at all (and don't make people wrong for using another way, if it works for them why is it a problem for your recovery).


----------

